# Question



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Hi,I started!I wanted to know if I can take the calcium even without eating as I don't always eat 3 times a day.I've been taking 1/2 pill at every meal.Thanks,Luna


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium carbonate without food will give you indigestion. You do not have to eat a full meal just a little something so you stomach is not empty. You may not notice the indigestion too bad with 1/2 tablet doses but when you increase it you will most likely have the burning indigestion. So how is your first day with calcium. If you let us know as you go along and have some problems maybe we can offer some suggestions to help.Linda


----------

